# Rockwood's 75g - Updated Pics 8/28/11 - Need help/advice on algae issues!



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

*Background*: I started with my first tank about 2 years ago. It was a 10 gallon with Tiger Barbs, a couple swords and a crypt. I added 2 small plecos to help with the algae issues in the tank last February. Something happened to one of the plecos while I was out of town for a day, and it died. Unfortunately having such a small body of water, the decaying pleco caused water conditions to tumble. I didn't catch it soon enough and when I got home everything was in bad shape. I lost everything in the tank overnight. 
Later that week I decided I enjoyed aquariums enough to try again, but I wanted to have a bigger tank. I found a great deal on Craigslist and jumped on it. 

*Current Equipment*
75g All-Glass Aquarium with glass canopies
Black All-glass stand
Hydor 200w ETH Heater
Ehiem 2215
120 lbs. Eco-Complete Black
GLA Ultimate Regulator w/ NV-55 and bubble checker
GLA drop checker
House Filter style Reactor
Catalina Aquarium T5HO 4x54w Solar fixture

*Current Fauna*
3 Boesemani Rainbows (1 male/1 Female)
1 Yellow Rainbow (Male)
2 Turquoise Rainbows (1 Male/1 Female)
2 New Guinea Rainbows (1 Male/1Female)
8 Tiger Barbs
1 Rubberlip Pleco
8 Julii Corydoras 
6 Clown Loaches
25+ Rummynose Tetras

*Current Flora*
Amazon Sword
Italian Vals
Amazon Sword Compact
Crypt Walkeri
Crypt Wenditii

Latest FTS








*after move/tank maintenance debacle

Progression shots































































Original FTS


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

So I made the most difficult upgrade this week. I went to Aquatic Critter in Nashville, traded in several fish that came with the tank when I bought it, picked up 60# of eco-complete, 4 boesemani rainbows (3m/1f), 2 yellow rainbows (2m) and 12 tiger barbs. 

I came home and my fiance and I went to work scooping out all the gravel, and then replacing it with the eco-complete. I actually mixed the Eco-Complete with a little of the light gravel to give it some neat contrast. I also added a slate "retaining wall" and filled behind it. Yes, the fake plants got put back in there but that will end soon 

After putting in the Eco-complete mixture










Proposed driftwood placement










Slate wall


















Tank filled. The one piece of driftwood is a pain and is still floating. I need to weigh it down with something










Getting ready to drop the fish in










Fish and tank pictures


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Small update today. Well its a big one to me!

I ordered my new light fixture. Now I'm really not going to be able to wait to get plants in! The only last big purchase is the CO2 system. 

Here's an update picture for today. The water is a little less cloudy. Sorry for the awful pictures too. I'm using my Droid's camera which is weak. I'm planning to lift my mom's camera off her this weekend to rectify this issue. 









Also, another question occurred to me... do you think the wall is going to cause an issue with water circulation? I'm going to be planting in there and I'm worried I'll get root rot or something bad going on. Should I look at maybe adding a heating cable under there to keep the water moving in and out?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

looks good, you don't have a problem with the rainbows and tiger barbs together. i would think that sense the rainbows have long tails, the tiger barbs would nip at them.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

The barbs and rainbows are getting along fine. In my experience, if you have at least 7-8 tigers, they worry about themselves more than anything else.

Really, I'm wondering if the rainbows aren't giving the barbs trouble. I've found one dead, with his entire tail fin missing, and another with about half of it gone. However it might just be the barbs establishing the pecking order.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I would go with 2 of the Hydor 200 watters and put one on each side of the tank. I wouldn't waste your money on the HydroSet controllers. Once you set the heaters temp you want verify it with a thermometer and adjust incase its a few degrees off. Once it is where you want it put a piece of black electricians tape around the heater and control knob so you can't accidentally bump it. Two smaller heaters are much better in my opinion then a single larger heater. With a single larger heater if it fails it could cook the tank with 2 if one fails you should notice it before you cook the tank.

I use 2 200 watters to heat 45g of water I don't think you have anything to worry about using 2 to heat the 75g tank. I've never had an ETH fail on me and I have been using them for about 3.5 years now. It is the only heater I will use anymore.

Heating cables are pretty much worthless, if your concerned about the Deeper substrate going bad consider planting a couple of Cryptocorynes or another plant that will put out deep roots and keep the substrate in good shape.

Craig


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

The shelf is going to have a pretty good size plant up there. I'm thinking a decent size sword, and maybe a crypt or ludwiga. 

Honestly I've been looking at the wall the last couple of days and I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. I'm thinking it's too "manufactured" and its going to stand out really badly once the plants grow in.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Small update: 

I was just notified by Catalina Aquarium that my light is shipping tomorrow via FedEx. I can't wait.

I've decided to follow Craig's advice and grab up the two 200w heaters and do away with the Hydrosets for now. It will be cheaper and I'll be able to get the extra Eco and UV with the left over. 

Craig, I know you use the coralife twist UV. Is this what you would recommend to others? I'm in the process of doing more research on these now but as always I'm interested in your input.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

rockwood said:


> Small update:
> 
> I was just notified by Catalina Aquarium that my light is shipping tomorrow via FedEx. I can't wait.
> 
> ...


I like the Coralife's personally, some have used the knock offs but when it comes down to it I have heard of no problems with the TurboTwist Series. I use the 3x 9 watt on my tank. Mostly jsut as a back up.

Craig


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

You could also look at a Gamma UV. I'm not sure how they would compare to Coralife but I've used a Gamma for a few years and found it to be reliable.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Jeff5614 said:


> You could also look at a Gamma UV. I'm not sure how they would compare to Coralife but I've used a Gamma for a few years and found it to be reliable.



I've used both. I like the Gamma's a bit better if money weren't an issue.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah I used a Gamma before nice unit but they are super long. Main reason I chose the Coralife is the fact that they fit well under the tank stand on the side wall.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I pilfered my mom's camera when I was at the parent's house yesterday. So here's an actual good shot of the tank. 










Now that's out of the way. I did some investigating on the actual cost of my GLA CO2 set up and it hurts, lol. I'm curious to know what people thing of the Smith body regulators verses the Cornelius version? I want to buy good stuff, so if it's really worth the $50 upgrade I'm just curious as to why. I mean really I plan on having this for a long time so in the long run $50 doesn't mean a whole lot but... yeah I think you guys get my point. 

The setup I had in my cart is as follows: 

GLA Ultimate CO2 Regulator (NV-55, Bubble checker)
5lb Aluminum Cylinder
GLA Drop Checker
Brass Permaseal
Clippard Brass Check valve
10' extra tubing

Am I missing anything with that order? I'll be using the Rex Griggs style reactor or the new Cerge's one Craig has been working on. 

Oh and as far as the UV I'll most likely be doing the Coralife one, since it will mate with the 1/2" tubing easily and isn't very big.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I love my Smith regulator. I would recommend 2 brass check valves though. I use one right by my CO2 reactor and one right after the bubble counter. Two reasons for this, one is that it makes removing either the reactor or Regulator easy. Second, is that if one were to fail for an unknown reason I have a backup inline. Also it is just nice to have extras if you don't use it right away.

I would setup a Cerge's reactor as the flow is much better then my old Inline PVC setup. Will the Cornelious work just fine sure it will, do I like having the better quality regulator, yep! When figuring out over a several years the upgrade isn't bad.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

There is also this nice dual stage Victor in the SnS for $250

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/110376-fs-victor-dual-stage-co2-regulator.html

Craig


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

That yellowish rock in the middle seems very...out of place. It doesn't match the rest of the tank. The small pieces of slate are a great idea. 75g is a good sized tank.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Craigthor said:


> I love my Smith regulator. I would recommend 2 brass check valves though. I use one right by my CO2 reactor and one right after the bubble counter. Two reasons for this, one is that it makes removing either the reactor or Regulator easy. Second, is that if one were to fail for an unknown reason I have a backup inline. Also it is just nice to have extras if you don't use it right away.
> 
> I would setup a Cerge's reactor as the flow is much better then my old Inline PVC setup. Will the Cornelious work just fine sure it will, do I like having the better quality regulator, yep! When figuring out over a several years the upgrade isn't bad.



Yeah, I always look at time used verses money spent also. Like you said $50 over several years breaks down to cents per day. However, I've also ran into things that just aren't worth it. 

I saw that reg in the SnS, but I have a thing with buying used air equipment. I have played competitive paintball for about 8 years and I've never enjoyed used regulator equipment lol. I realize this is a completely different scenario but it doesn't sit well hehe. 

Well, IF this job works out I've been interviewing for (I'm trying not to get my hopes up) I'll be making the final equipment orders soon after. I should know this week. I've gotta order more Ehiem tubing, 2 return spouts, the Coralife UV, more Eco-complete (I thought 60lbs would have been enough), make the GLA order, then its time to find plants! haha...

You know... you'd think the fish would be the hardest things to deal with, but its easy until you add plants to the mix, heh.

By the way, speaking of the Cerge reactor, is that filter housing just a common thing, and is something you can pick up at any Home Depot or Lowes? I'm asking, cause knowing my luck I'll go buy one and trying to couple that pipe inside will be completely bass-aackwards from your example.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> That yellowish rock in the middle seems very...out of place. It doesn't match the rest of the tank. The small pieces of slate are a great idea. 75g is a good sized tank.


Hehe, yeah I bought it and had it in my 10g before I acquired my 75. I've had it in there just to fill space for now. I'm basically buying all my parts for now and doing some piddling. I have a move in less than a month to do, and when I move I'll be redoing everything including that wall. I'm going to try and set it up so its more natural, or throw it out all together.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Well... that hurt... I just made a massive order. Wandered over to Big Al's and did this damage:

100lbs Eco-complete
2 200w Hydor ETHs
Coralife Turbo Twist 3x 9w UV sterilizer
30ft Eheim 12mm/16mm tubing (i wanted extra)
2 Eheim return spouts (now my damn spray bars will stay level... HA!)

Then I decided... what the hell, headed over to GLA and ordered more:

GLA Ultimate Regulator with NV-55 and bubble counter
GLA drop checker
Clippard Check valve
Brass permaseal
5lb Aluminum Tank

Next week is going to be freaking Christmas in June!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice, and yes the Filter housing is available at Menard locally and you cna probably find somethin at Lowes and HD as well.


Craig


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Heh, we don't have a Menard or w/e down here, so hopefully I'll find it in one of the other two. Otherwise you'll have to ship me one :hihi:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.filtersfast.com/OmniFilter-OB1-water-filter-housing.asp

Probably find them even cheaper if you dig around the net.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Catalina Aquarium light arrived today and OH WOW is it bright. Ha, the fish were like "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT" when I went from T-8 32w x1 to T5HO 54w x 4. I'm only running 2 bulbs for now since I don't have any plants in there yet and I'd prefer not to have an algae issue. 

The upcoming move (ETA 2 weeks) is making me anxious. I have a lot of work to do to the tank and I'm going to need to keep the fish alive and healthy during this trip. They are going to spend a good bit of time out of the tank while I rescape everything as planned. My normal method of transporting them is in a 5 gal bucket filled about 75% with tank water. How long do you think they would be ok in there? I could add a heater and airstone if needed while I do the rest of the work. How do you guys do it?

I want to go ahead and use black latex paint to do the background, verses using the taped on backing. I'm also going to dramatically redo the hardscape based on some ideas I've gotten while looking around here. I'm going to change that rock wall to run laterally across the tank, and be much more dug into the substrate. I'll back fill it all to give the slope that I like also. The whole goal will be to make it much more natural. Also, I'll be finally sinking that other big piece of driftwood you see floating with weights of some kind. 

New pictures. Oh, and check out the pleco.... can someone identify what type it is? I'm not so sure its just a common now, because the coloring and he's not really growing at all. 





































I have a Crypt of some type in a 10 gallon that I'm thinking I might split up some and plant a few in the 75 so I can have something in there at least until the rest of the Eco and the GLA setup comes, and I get my first plant order done.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Got nothing on moving fish, been ages and have blocked the memories. 

For your pleco, I agree. Looks like an Ancistrus of some sort. Mine have those cute light tips to the caudal fin too. One of these days I will go through the photos here and figure out which ones I have.
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=905


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Kathyy said:


> Got nothing on moving fish, been ages and have blocked the memories.
> 
> For your pleco, I agree. Looks like an Ancistrus of some sort. Mine have those cute light tips to the caudal fin too. One of these days I will go through the photos here and figure out which ones I have.
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=905


One other thing that I've noticed about him, is he changes color a lot. Like not from purple to yellow or anything, but it seems like fairly dramatic swings from the dark color in the picture, to almost denim blue, and some times almost completely tan. 

Anyways, the fake plants have left the building... er tank. I pulled apart my potted crypt that I've been moving around for 1.5 years now and planted all the little plants all over the bottom. I mainly did this just to experiment with the lighting and see how well these grew with just a lot of light. Plus I felt like a hypocrite on this forum with no plants in my tank lol. 

No pictures for now because its so scraggly looking and slightly embarassing. Everyone's "planted reveal" is always so nice here I want to wait until I can do that haha.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

*75g planted tank journal. Advice/help needed along the way.*

Enjoying your journal. Consider configuring your UV for HOT use rather than inline. You don't need, or really want it on all of the time. HOT (hang on tank) config is nice in that you have a self-contained, use when you need it setup that eliminates the flow reduction and extra point-of-failure for a leak of an inline uconfig.

Not a major deal, but can keep clutter and risk down in your cabinet.

Good Luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Even if you don't want to post them take shots every so often then you can post the progress of the tank when you are finally happy with the way it looks. It is pretty interesting to see the way plants settle in and grow, they are all a little different.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

NJAquaBarren said:


> Enjoying your journal. Consider configuring your UV for HOT use rather than inline. You don't need, or really want it on all of the time. HOT (hang on tank) config is nice in that you have a self-contained, use when you need it setup that eliminates the flow reduction and extra point-of-failure for a leak of an inline uconfig.
> 
> Not a major deal, but can keep clutter and risk down in your cabinet.
> 
> ...


I disagree, I keep mine running 24/7 and my water is so clear you can hardly tell there is water in the tank the fish look like they are swimming in air. I turned it off for a few hours one day to see if it would make a difference and within that amount of time I could already see a change in the water clarity I was going to wait longer but I already had my proof. 

Good luck on the tank! 75 gallons are really nice the 18 inches are really nice when planting.
Is the aquatic critter still kept up nice? I was in there at least once a month back when I lived in Nashville they had such a huge selection of fish it was unbelievable how many "rare" fish they had to offer.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Great looking tank!! Were you planning on doing a foreground plant?


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

NJAquaBarren - I'm planning on running the UV inline. I want everything I can possibly get out of the tank, out and under the cabinet. I'll most likely run it 24/7 until I decide that the tank is as clear as its going to get. Then once I have that for comparison I'll put the UV on a timer and find a schedule that keeps it that way. As far as clutter, its going to be super organized down there. I have a great mentor in that department *cough* Craigthor *cough*.

Kathyy - I'm taking shots of everything. I'll most likely post it so you can all chuckle at the poor excuse for a scraggly planted tank, lol. 

Quesenek - Aquatic Critter is still really nice. I absolutely adore the saltwater tank they have in the front left corner when you walk in. The only gripe I have with them, is they don't take trade ins for store credit. I have a feeling though that it just requires you to get on the "inside" before they'll work with you. We'll see, they're hands down the best LFS I've seen around here. 

ryndisher - Yeah, there will be foreground. The pictures you've seen are nothing but fake plants haha. I'm still looking around for options. I'm looking for something grass like. Right now the only option I know is micro sword, but I'm hoping you all can help with those. I'm not doing the HC or w/e all the ADA guys are using. No offense to the beautiful tanks I'm seeing but I'm sick of it just from looking at pictures on this forum :red_mouth


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey man, check out eleocharis acicularis or E. Tenellus: Both grassy plants though I like Eleo better

Eleocharis: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=200

E. Tenellus: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=160


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not feeling how thin the "blades" are. That's why I'm hanging on the Micro sword right now. The leaves are a bit wider than the typical hair grass stuff I'm seeing. 

I'd love to see something similar to blyxa only much more diminutive.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Yay! Big Al's order came in yesterday, and GLA shipped my CO2 equipment today. I'll be doing some under the cabinet stuff this week as I install all of the goodies. 

One new issue though. I've been running my new light and looking for signs of algae. The only thing I've seen coming up is this brown stuff on the one fake plant left in the tank, a couple of the slate pieces, and a little building up on the outlet holes on the spraybar. I know brown algae is supposed to mean diatoms which will go away when the silicates are used up. However, I've had this tank running for a while now and haven't noticed it before. Is it due to the dramatically increased light maybe causing this to spring forth?


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

rockwood said:


> Yay! Big Al's order came in yesterday, and GLA shipped my CO2 equipment today. I'll be doing some under the cabinet stuff this week as I install all of the goodies.
> 
> One new issue though. I've been running my new light and looking for signs of algae. The only thing I've seen coming up is this brown stuff on the one fake plant left in the tank, a couple of the slate pieces, and a little building up on the outlet holes on the spraybar. I know brown algae is supposed to mean diatoms which will go away when the silicates are used up. However, I've had this tank running for a while now and haven't noticed it before. Is it due to the dramatically increased light maybe causing this to spring forth?


New tank algae, it'll go away after a little while you could try vacuuming the substrate to get it off that otherwise just wait it out.

Btw how did your Bigals order come was it all beat up? I ordered some things a few weeks ago and when they came it looked like someone had kicked the boxes. (everything was in perfect condition though)


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, I thought maybe that's what it was, just not sure why it would show up now. I've had the tank running for probably 3 months.... well maybe only 2. 

The Big Als order showed up fine. In my experience, boxes being beat up has nothing to do with the sender, and everything to do with the carrier. UPS is notorious for destroying things.

EDIT: you know, it could be all the slate that's in there too.... That may be where the new silicates are coming from.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

rockwood said:


> Yeah, I thought maybe that's what it was, just not sure why it would show up now. I've had the tank running for probably 3 months.... well maybe only 2.
> 
> The Big Als order showed up fine. In my experience, boxes being beat up has nothing to do with the sender, and everything to do with the carrier. UPS is notorious for destroying things.
> 
> EDIT: you know, it could be all the slate that's in there too.... That may be where the new silicates are coming from.


Yeah it may be the rocks you added and it could also be the fact you changed out the substrate.

UPS may have been at fault but the box they sent the order in wasn't all that good either it was a product crate and Marine depot ships their orders in a real shipping crate my order from them came rock solid.
But hey what can I say I saved over one hundred dollars ordering from Bigals so that was just a minor problem.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I plumbed in the ETH's and UV last night. I also went out and bought 2 heavy duty power strips and a nice timer to get my power situation worked out. 

I wanted to organize everything, but I've realized I'm going to need the tank off the stand to do all that. There's just not enough light under there or room to move around right now. Also, I have even more respect for how Craigthor organized his cabinet now. Working all that stuff out without having kinks is tough.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

My GLA system showed up and WOW is it nice stuff. Orlando, you have a customer for life. When I get ready to buy all of my ferts I'll be sending another order your way . 

Now, its basically a waiting game. I've decided that I'm going to wait for the move before I do anything further. I have to be out of my current apartment by the 23rd so it should happen in the next week or two. Plus I'm short on funds since the job I'm planning on acquiring hasn't been finalized yet. So that's screwing up my plant purchases and all. It sucks because I've got all this awesome gear sitting around and now I need stuff to grow with it hehe. 

Oh by the way Craigthor, I couldn't find the filter housing in either Home Depot or Lowes, so I might have to get you to help me obtain it if I can't find it online.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

rockwood said:


> I plumbed in the ETH's and UV last night. I also went out and bought 2 heavy duty power strips and a nice timer to get my power situation worked out.
> 
> I wanted to organize everything, but I've realized I'm going to need the tank off the stand to do all that. There's just not enough light under there or room to move around right now. Also, I have even more respect for how Craigthor organized his cabinet now. Working all that stuff out without having kinks is tough.


:biggrin:



rockwood said:


> My GLA system showed up and WOW is it nice stuff. Orlando, you have a customer for life. When I get ready to buy all of my ferts I'll be sending another order your way .
> 
> Now, its basically a waiting game. I've decided that I'm going to wait for the move before I do anything further. I have to be out of my current apartment by the 23rd so it should happen in the next week or two. Plus I'm short on funds since the job I'm planning on acquiring hasn't been finalized yet. So that's screwing up my plant purchases and all. It sucks because I've got all this awesome gear sitting around and now I need stuff to grow with it hehe.
> 
> Oh by the way Craigthor, I couldn't find the filter housing in either Home Depot or Lowes, so I might have to get you to help me obtain it if I can't find it online.


No problem LMK!


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Thats going to be a nice setup rockwood. It is nice to get the equipment you want to do things right all at one time isn't it? 

Keep the journal going. I am interesing to see where you take it.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

I'm interested to see where this one goes too. You are keeping two of the fish that I'm planning on stocking in my 55g (Boesemanis and Tiger Barbs.)


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll keep it going. Right now things have kind of stagnated due to money and the impending move. Like I think I said before I have to be out of my current apartment by the 23rd. I'm doing some renovating to the place I'm moving in to which is why I'm not leaving now. I'm looking at this 100lbs of eco and my GLA rig yearning to get it going. 

As far as an update the barbs and bosemanis are doing well together. I think I'm going to be adding at least 2 more females though. I have a 5:1 male to female ratio right now and I think she's getting stressed too much. I've had 2 of the weaker barbs die. They hadn't grown like the others. I'm not sure if they weren't' eating or if there was some other factor. I know I've seen schools exclude members before so that could have happened here too. 

The brown algae outbreak fiasco is under control now. I did a 50% water change and a good gravel vac and it seemed to fix the problem. I also started dosing Flourish for now to see how the Crypts in there would take to it. They are growing new leaves and have really seemed to get a solid boost from it. I'll go to my own dry ferts once I get the real plants in but this is doing fine for these in the interim. I also had to cut my lights down to 2 bulbs for now because green algae started growing on the back wall and I didn't want that getting a solid foothold. 

I'd add pictures but I took the camera back to my Dad so he could sell some things on Craigslist. Unfortunately I won't have it until probably the rebuild in the new place. I might throw some crappy phone cam pics up so I can keep you picture fiends happy though .


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Ah, its been a crazy week. My fiance and I decided to part ways for now, as the relationship wasn't working and we need to take care of ourselves for a while. So I was able to move quicker than I thought. 

Tomorrow is the big move day. I'm both excited and dreading the process. I should have an absolute ton of updates in the next day or two as I'm going to try and take a lot of pictures.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update with the Rainbows and Tiger Barbs. I am still 50/50 on whether or not I want to keep Tigers, or Serpae Tetras with my Rainbowfish. 

Good luck with the move; sorry to hear about the rest...


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

oy.... 14 hours today finally have everything running. 

aaaaaannnnnndddd PICTURES!

Power setup installed.









Doing some test fitting and checking on layout

























Hooked up and ready to put the tank on

















Notice the CO2 isn't in the loop yet. I screwed up making my reactor and forgot to pull the tubing through before sealing the end cap on it. I'm going to either have to figure a way to get the airline in or start over completely. So for now I left it off. I have to get the tank filled anyways, so when I get some money to order more plants and progress the tank forward I'll address the situation then. 

More to come.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Tank on the stand and some of the old substrate in for filler. 


















First look at the new hardscape. Water going in.

























FTS. Fish in, crypts in (I know they're sad give me a break) and tank full. Micro bubbles are still everywhere but that should clear up soon. 










There's still a ton of work to do. I've gotta get a job before much more progress is made because I can't afford more plants or fish and fertilizers. The crypts will most likely come out all together but its all I have for now. It's still quite sad that I don't have my GLA rig running.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

great start and thread. I cant believe i missed this thread. How far are you from chatanooga TN?


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks. I'm about 30 minutes west of downtown Nashville, so it would be probably 2.5 hours to Chattown.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I finally have some serious plants in this thing. Still no job, but I have some sidework happening so I should be able to get the CO2 running and the ferts ordered this week. Thankfully. 

Petco was having a sale on plants and I just couldn't help myself. They had some really good looking swords and ludwiga so... TA DA!...


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Well time for an update. I was worried more about things other than this tank for a while. In the meantime the plants have suffered since the last pictures a little. To help them out a little until I had time to get CO2 running I ordered some rootmedic tabs and put those in, which definitely helped green up some of the smaller crypts. 

Well finally today I have the CO2 running. I decided to go with the "Cerges" style reactor using the filter housing instead of a Rex reactor. I'll put pics up of the set up later tonight. I'm definitely a fan of working with PVC now. I think when I move out of my parents house and have to move the tank again, I'll be doing 90% of the plumbing in PVC instead of dealing with hoses. 

GLA also shipped my dry ferts today so that should be here soon and I can start with EI. I also grabbed a big plant package from Timwag2001 with some blyxa, rotala macandra, small parva, wendtii, hygro compact, staurogyne 49, and limno aromatica. 

I'm super excited. Everything will start coming together soon.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Picture Time!!! This is a bit delayed as I've been out of town all last week. 

Ok, so this has been a long time coming. I grabbed a steal of a deal from TimWag on a plant package and I also grabbed a few bunches of stems, vals and two compact swords from another person (ill get the name later). Everything showed up last Thursday and I went to planting. 

Here's the total plant list I recieved: 

blyxa japonica
rotala macandra
crypt parva
crypt wendtii
staurogyne 49
limno aromatica 
Alternanthera reineckii var. roseafolia
Ludwiga Repens
Ludwiga Grandulosa
Italian Vals
Tiger Lotus
Compact Sword
Rotala Singapore
Rotala SP Green

Here's everything unpacked: 









Here's what I started with: 









The crypts that had been suffering were doing MUCH better and had a lot of growth but they were still struggling for nutrients I think. I believe that's why they are so yellowish. 









I pretty much pulled everything out that was existing and started fresh. It took forever to plant but here's what the eventual result was: 



























More after the break!


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

The original plan was for me to start dosing EI that Sunday, but due to business and personal opportunity I left town for a week, leaving my Mom to just look over everything and feed the fish. 

When I returned I found a several stems floating. Some stuff was doing well, some not so well. I also decided upon seeing the tank there were several things I didn't like in there. Since I had to do maintenance anyways, I went to work pulling and moving to make me happy... for now. 

I pulled the Rotala Singapore, SP green, and Ludwiga glandulosa. I just wasn't digging the chaos. As you see in the picture it just looked like a big clump of crap stuffed in there. I have a feeling part of the problem was my planting technique but for now I'm going to steer away from the real narrow leaf stuff. 

I also yanked the limno aromatica. Honestly I kind of like this plant, but the stems Tim sent were HUGE and it was shading the ludwiga glandulosa really badly. I ended up moving the alternatha over into that back corner (I like that plant.) I'm going to fool around with the limno and ludwiga tomorrow to see if I can use them somewhere, because I like both of them too. 

I also moved the Rotala Macandra to a "sunnier" spot, as the shipping was really rough on it and it needs a little extra TLC. 

So here's what it looks like after the maintenance and water change: 









Right side (my favorite side)









Left side:









Additional observations: 

I absolutely LOVE the Ludwiga Repens, like I thought I would. In a week its grown a lot and it's already turning orange at the tops. I'm pumped to see how it looks as it fills in. The color of the Rotala Macandra is coming back and I'm loving it too. The stems are looking pretty weak for now but they'll get better. I know they are very light dependent so moved into the new position in the open should help I think. The blyxa is blowing my mind and I know now why it's so popular. I'm also really liking the starugone and I'm trying to decide if I want to add more of both. The original plan was to form a carpet of microsword, but it very well might end up being starugone. 

I'm going to mess with the wall tomorrow. It's too large and dominant. I'm thinking I'll pull the top two rows off and pull the loose ones sitting in the foreground. I like the blyxa enough that I'm considering getting more and running it all the way across the top of the wall. The other option is going to be adding some anubias (like compact) to the rocks. The goal is to cover up the bottom of the stems and give it more of a midground like the right side. I also want to see if I can put the Ludwiga Glandulosa and Limno Aromatica back in without ruining the aesthetic. 

I'm sure this is going to be one wild ride as I learn what I like and what works well together. I'm a web designer by trade so I'm picky as hell and constantly trying to make things visually better. I'm definitely open to advice and opinions as to the arrangement of everything.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, its becoming apparent that I'm going to have to alter how the CO2 is entering the aquarium, and I need to investigate the flow through out the tank. 

I think the solution is going to be going from the standard eheim spray bars on the sides of the tank to building 2 custom bars to put on the back wall. Each bar will be around 40 inches long and then just stack them on top of each other. By doing this I think it will help the CO2 spread out across the tank faster and won't favor one side or the other. I'll throw a koralia in their blowing against the back wall to help eliminate dead spots under the bars. 

Along with this I think I'm going to have to go ahead and upgrade the 2213 to a 2215 to match the other one. It's something I thought about from the beginning but have just been putting off. 

The other option would be to order a dual needle manifold and another bubble counter, and then build another reactor to set it up on the other side of the tank. However it will cost more and I'll still have a set of mismatched filters and be lacking a little flow I think.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I took more pictures today since the last shots had a lot of debris floating around after the cleaning. 

I cleaned the glass up and here's the result. 










Staurogyne - This is quickly becoming one of my favorite plants. I can't wait until it fills out. I'm thinking it's going to be the foreground instead of microsword. *When should I look into cutting the stems and replanting so I can quicken the spread?*

















Swords. *Can anyone tell me why those leaves in the background are a yellowish?* I'm really wanting to get this tank to green up and I'm looking for advice to get that to happen. The second picture shows the bubble storm I get on a daily basis :icon_smil









Tiger Lotus - *Does that look like the fish are eating the leaves, or they have some kind of deficiency?* I haven't seen any of them picking at it so I'm concerned something is awry. I really want this to get big. 

















The crypts - I think these are walkeri. I have some wendtii to the left and they are much greener.* Any help with what is causing this coloration?
* When I originally bought all these, it was one potted plant and was VERY green. I want to get it back that way. *It looks like some of the leaves are growing in green now that I've been doing Tabs/CO2/EI, so should I clip the brown ones and see what happens?*









Alternanthera reineckii - This is the plant making me think there is a flow issue, especially on that side of the tank behind the driftwood. It's looking a little worse for wear. It was a lot more red when I received it. 









Rotala Macandra - this stuff had a rough time getting through the mail, and it's still recovering. I put it out by itself to help provide it as much light as I could. *Would it be a better idea to cut off the bare stem and replant, or should I just give it more time?*









Ludwiga Repens - this stuff is growing like a weed. I'm really happy with this stuff too. I'm thinking in a week I'll probably cut it and replant to get it all leveled out and give me more to work with. 









FTS - I'm going to do some work to the tank tomorrow. I want to put the extra ludwiga in, probably pull the one smaller sword behind the wood, and replace it with the limno aromatica I have in the bucket. I'm also pulling a lot if not all of the wall out. The idea I have for it would require a bigger longer tank, so maybe I'll get a 125 down the road and try again 

Opinions/Advice/Praise welcome!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Rockwood's 75g - Big plant order planted - Updated 9-18-10*

The rotala mac you can cut back. Keep it were its at so it still has enough light. Other then that its all looking great. I just picked up a male yellow rainbow to go with my bosemoni. I had them before but they got killed by my kribs that wanted to breed.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice layout!

your Crypts are most likely suffering because theyve been moved around a lot. Crypts are big root feeders and like to develope a well established root system. therefore, you must give them time to adjust. you may also consider making some small DIY root tabs to give them.

hope that helped


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

problemman - I was thinking that was the way to go and cut it down to get rid of the bare stem. I'll do that tomorrow or Saturday when I pull the majority/all of the wall out. The yellows in the tank are definitely the dominant guys, constantly going back and forth with each other. I'm thinking I'm going to to be adding more fish soon. I really like turquoise and emerald rainbows so I might have the LFS bring a few in for me. I'm also going to add a school of tetras and a few more barbs. 

WeedCali - Thanks  I have Rootmedic tabs poked in everywhere around the tank. all of the root feeders, and the staurogyne have them under them. They are all growing really well, and I'm confident the root system is pretty well situated. I'm just curious if I should clip off the brown leaves I don't want and let green grow back out, or if the brown leaves will slowly become green over time.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Rockwood's 75g - Big plant order planted - Updated 9-23-10*

What kind of tetras?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I like silver-tip and rummynoses so probably a school of one or the other.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Rockwood's 75g - Big plant order planted - Updated 9-23-10*

Rummies for sure

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I got some Rotala Macandra from aquariumplants.com about a week ago and, like yours, the bunches were in very poor shape. I left them in the plant weights for a while so the top leaves could fill out a bit and trimmed the stems yesterday. Don't bother cutting the crypt leaves, they already sound like they're making a comeback. You may want to offer them a bit more shade in the future though; perhaps when you have more plants or decent sized cuttings.

Do you dose iron? If you don't, that may be causing the alternatheria to lose color. Also, IME they look redder when the water is stained or cloudy.

You're definitely on the right track. I predict your tank will be quite excellent in a couple of months.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm thinking I'll trim the Rotala today when I do the maneuvering of the wall and all. I'm not dosing iron, but I've considered it. I know it helps the reds on plants, I just want to avoid having the crypts getting red. 

You mentioned I should shade the crypts a little, do you think too much light might be the culprit of the brownish leaves?


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

So I have a lot to update since it's been awhile. 

I actually did a big rearrangement several weeks ago. I pulled out a lot of the "wall" out and moved around a few of the plants. I've decided I really like the staurygone and I'm using it as the foreground. 

Since then I've been letting the tank pretty much just grow and fill in, allowing some of the plants time to mature and set roots etc. About a week ago I realized that the tank had pretty much just overgrown itself and needed a trimming. 

Here's what it looked like then: 









The vals were seriously overrunning the tank, sending runners absolutely everywhere and were starting to uproot some of the blyxa. 



















The Ludwiga Repens completely engulfed the Tiger Lotus 









Crypts and things lol


















So I decided it was time to trim things down. I hacked away at it pretty good. I'm not sure about how to trim things to look nice so I just kinda cut it back hehe. The vals were trimmed and a lot of the plants that came out of runners were all pulled. I also pulled a ton of the Crypts. They weren't looking great and I needed to just plain thin everything out. 

Here's what it looked like after the trim









And here's today (a week after the trim)


































Rotala still struggling to take off. It seems healthy, just not growing, which is kind of frustrating.

















The inhabitants


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

So I need some help in situating the plants. I'd love to hear some advice on how I can bring this together a little more. I'm not sure if I'm keeping the Vals since they are overrunning everything and taking a lot of space. I like them, but I don't necessarily like them clumped up in that back corner. 

I also feel like the lotus is just kinda stuck in there and isn't looking good. 

I don't know, I think it looks good, but I don't exactly love it so I'd love some ideas and opinions on how to improve it, whether its to pull plants, move them, or add something. 

Also, I've noticed the ludwiga repens is growing a TON of roots out of the stems, which becomes unsightly. You can probably see some of them. Is there a way to keep the roots from coming out higher up on the stem?


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Bah.... everyone is looking but no one is commenting. Let me know what you all think!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Love it...let it grow in some more.


----------



## SafaditM3 (Aug 26, 2010)

It looks great! I'm planning on setting up a larger aquarium and was wondering what kind of light fixture are you using?


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

problemman - Thanks!

SafaditM3 - Its a Catalina Solar 4x54w fixture. Right now I just have 4 standard 6500k bulbs in it. I might switch one out to a plant grow and one out to a 10000k soon to try it.


----------



## El Funko (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll comment. I think it looks great! I especially like the slate wall. Very natural looking...

The staurogyne looks great on the left side. Maybe something equally green on the right in front? How about pogosetemon helferi (downoi)? I'm in love with that plant since i just got three little plants in my new tank. It's the same color green as the staurogyne, and might balance the front right off. 

Do you plan to keep letting the tiger lotus send leaves up to the surface? I also just planted one, and have two leaves that are just about there. I read that you can trim it to keep leaves low and bushy, or let it grow. If it reaches the surface it will send out flowers, supposedly. 

But really, no need to do much of anything. It looks great!

Nice work,
Chris


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You know, I really hate rotala macranda and love it at the same time. It is a great plant, but it is very finicky. I've given up on it several times just to see it rebound with beauty. I have found adding a bit more boron does wonders for me. I am not sure if you would get similiar results.

I really like the layout. Your sword plant is beautiful!


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

I think it looks great. I'd keep letting it grow. I wish my swords would look as good as yours.


----------



## Matty (Dec 4, 2009)

Your tank Looks great, Good source of Inspiration.


----------



## Pootie (Mar 5, 2010)

This thing looks GREATTT!!

Wish i had the room for a larger tank.


----------



## HouseofZoo (Sep 12, 2010)

The variety of color you have is amazing.... Great Job!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Looks great. Has really filled in well.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

over_stocked - Thanks for the props. Your Rootmedic tabs are part of the reason my plants are doing so well. :red_mouth

HouseofZoo - Thanks! I'm actually considering re-arranging it a little to adjust some of the color around. The alternathi looked much more red when I first got it. I can't tell if its a nutrient issue or if its suffering from too little water movement.

Pootie - Thanks. Eventually I'd like to have a 250g (or so) angel tank. I want something 6ft, with more to play with front to back and more height. 

Matty - Thanks

rasetsu - Yeah, those swords pretty much just blew up. I need to trim some of the leaves off tomorrow because they are damaged a little. I've neglected the tank a little bit because I've been traveling a lot. 

sewingalot - The surprising thing about the rotala is when I came home after this long weekend away I've got about 2 inches of growth from last week. Hopefully this is the beginning and it will start taking off! *crosses fingers*

El Funko - I would like to have the whole foreground covered in the staurogyne. As far as the lotus I'm not sure how to treat it. I would love to see it flower, which is why I've left it alone, but at the same time it looks kind of unruly like this. 


Thanks for all the props guys. I really appreciate your comments. Over the next week or two I should be switching out the 2213 to a second 2215, and also building custom spray bars to help get the CO2 diffusing across the tank more evenly. Due to the amount of traveling I'm doing, I'm seriously considering setting up a auto dosing system also.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> You know, I really hate rotala macranda and love it at the same time. It is a great plant, but it is very finicky. I've given up on it several times just to see it rebound with beauty. I have found adding a bit more boron does wonders for me. I am not sure if you would get similiar results.
> 
> I really like the layout. Your sword plant is beautiful!


+1. I have not read thru the entire thread so not sure what your micro dosing regime is. Make it regular if not. Most macrandra species need micros more than most other stem plants. Also try bumping up the co2 a bit. And if color is a problem, try lowering N (5-10 ppm max)


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I love this tank


----------



## inthedeep2 (Apr 6, 2005)

shoot. i like it trimmed and jungled out...
nice clean tank..


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I have new inhabitants that I'll get pictures of tonight when the lights come on. 

I added: 

12 Rummynose
2 Clown Loaches
2 Turquoise Rainbows

At this point I pretty much have the fauna set. I might add a few more rummynoses, but that's about it. 

Updates tonight... the tank needs trimming again.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I want to see this!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Waiting.....


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Haha, I'm sorry. I got caught up in CoD: Black Ops last night with friends and forgot to get pictures and do my water change. It will happen tonight because I have to go out of town tomorrow so rejoice! hehe.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Finally pictures have arrived...

FTS









Left Side









Right Side









As you can see its a bit overgrown. I'm more or less letting it just do its thing while I start doing research on what I want to do, so I can accomplish the look I want. I'm probably going to be putting up examples of the tanks I really like and asking for help on adjusting this scape to help achieve what I want. 

Anyways, the swords are pretty much dominating the tank. I know for sure I'm going to pull at least one of them but maybe both. The alternathera is annoying me since it looks dingy and dirty sitting back there, and its not really growing. I can't tell why but I suspect a CO2/flow issue. Since the CO2 is injected into the left side of the tank I have a feeling that corner isn't getting enough. I don't know where to begin about the lotus. I'm thinking the growing to the top thing isn't going to work. I love the vals but I'd like to incorporate them a little better. The same with the ludwiga repens. Everything is just kind of in a clump on its own growing next to other clumps of plants. It doesn't feel like a well composed whole. 

I continue to love the staurogyne, but I should probably thin it out and spread it across the whole front now that it's thickened up a lot. 

Anyways, those are my thoughts at this time. Again, I'd love to hear what you guys think. 



Oh and there were a couple people who were wanting to see how I had my reactor set up and I finally snapped a picture of that.


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

I think it looks great but I'm biased towards overgrown tanks. Just top the water level up to the rim.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, I took these shots before I did the WC because I always get micro bubbles when I do it.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks great. Very lush. The kind of tank you can just sit back and watch all day


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

AHHHH! WHAT HAPPENED?!?!?!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

umm, there's supposed to plants where all that space is  hahahaha.  I want them.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Either you removed some serious plants, or your rainbows had Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What did you do? Oh wait didn't you say you were changing your tank around? Now I'm not worried lol


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Either you removed some serious plants, or your rainbows had Thanksgiving dinner.


Thanksgiving dinner, IMO.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

A rescape happend..... Either that or aliens came and zapped the plants to make you mad.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol a-lieums!


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, phew....










So here's the new 'scape. I'm much happier at this point with how its set up. 

The reason I decided to go ahead and do it today was I noticed a lot of my blyxa and other plants were hurting. The blyxa on the left right side was uprooting itself and was pretty much in an awful state. The staurogyne was yellowing on the edges and developing holes in it. 

I found out earlier this week that my CO2 operating pressure bottomed out for some reason and I hadn't noticed (shows you how much attention I was giving beyond feeding, right?) I was getting a bubble every 3-5 seconds. I didn't see problems because I've been running 2 bulbs. 

Sooooo, this is a renewal of sorts. I'm going back to all 4 bulbs, getting the CO2 back up to par, and adjusting the ferts. I'll also be tracking them better by posting the amounts for the week here. I'm going to try and get the new spray bars built and sell my 2213 and replace it with a 2215. 

Here's the fert schedule this week:

WC Day (Su) - 1/2tsp KNO3 | 1/4tsp Plantex CSM+B | 1/4tsp K2SO4
M,W,F - 1tsp KNO3 | 1/2tsp K2SO4 | 1/2tsp Kh2PO4
T, Th - 1/2tsp Plantex CSM+B | 1/2tsp Kh2PO4


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Other notes: 

I'm pretty over the big swords I have right now. One was nixed already. The other is only there to fill the space for now. I think I'm going to go with some Hygro of some kind or try Rotala again. 

I'm also fairly unhappy with the Ludwiga Repens. It's driving me crazy that it won't just grow up and down. It's unruly has hell and really isn't THAT interesting. I'm going to give it one more shot and then replace it if I don't get better results.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

The repens do that so I guess your getting rid of it lol


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

So I'm pretty depressed right now. Everything is looking kind of rough in there. I'm having a lot of leaves die off and show problems. The funny thing is, the Crypts which I expected to melt like crazy are fine. The Blyxa is just falling apart and is almost non-existent on the right, and the swords are showing a lot of dead spots in the leaves. 

I have a feeling part of the issue is flow. The 2213 needs to be cleaned, so I guess I'll begrudgingly do that task tonight. I honestly need to throw it up in the SnS and get it upgraded to a 2215.

Really now... ideally I'd just move to a single filter, just for ease of maintenance (like an FX5.)

Anyways, I'm worried about everything.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

One sword you could try is red melon sword. I've got some in my 75 and it stays low, but is slowly expanding in diameter and continues to spit out beautiful red leaves.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

ARRRRG....

So the traveling every weekend (long distance g/f) is starting to be exceptionally detrimental to plant health. When the lights came on this morning I noticed our notorious green evil enemy growing on the staurygone, and I see now that my driftwood is pearling. Last time I checked driftwood doesn't photosynthesize so I'm assuming that's algae too. 

I dropped the lights back to 2 bulbs and bumped the CO2 up. I'm also going to drop back what I'm fertilizing. I think I pushed it too far. Hopefully I can have this crap eradicated in a few days.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Updated FTS










Some of the plants are beginning to recover from the re-scape. The red and green lotus are starting to take off again in their own ways. The red lotus is blowing out huge massive leaves that are fairly tall. The green lotus is popping out small shorter leaves closer to the substrate. It's interesting watching them grow differently. The ludwiga repens is taking off again, the vals are sending off runners everywhere and the crypts never stopped looking great. 

Now I have a couple concerns and maybe you can help with the questions. The alternanthera reineckii showed up here at the house as red as can be, and beautiful. However, I've noticed that ever since I put it in the tank it picked up a lot of green to it. The undersides of the leaves are nice and red but the tops aren't. Now I've seen several members here with the same plant that is red/purple and gorgeous. What am I doing wrong that is keeping that from happening? 

I'm having some issues keeping the CO2 consistent and where I think it needs to be. I have algae growing on some of the staurygone, and also the driftwood. I know that's an issue with too many nutrients and too little CO2. I have a feeling part of it was me overdosing the tank with ferts. I let it get a little out of hand. I've since scaled that back and I have attempted to get the CO2 situated.

Now in everyone's experience, does having the CO2 kick on an hour before the lights come on really effect the consistency that much? What I've noticed is that once the lights and CO2 kick on (they are on the same timer) I have to crank the CO2 up to get the drop checker to start registering good levels but later in the day at that rate it gets too high and the fish start having issues. However if I don't crank it, the CO2 stays too low, the plants don't do the "bubble storm" and I can't get this algae to grow away. Would spliting the solenoid out on its own timer and have it kick on early before the lights to build up in the water column help with this?

My main goal would be to lower the overall BPS, while still being able to keep a high steady amount of CO2 where the plants bubble storm, and stay super healthy. As it is, with having to crank it in the morning, almost nightly I have to keep an eye on the fish to see if they are going to have breathing issues or not. I'd say 2-3 nights a week I have to kick on an air stone to keep them from struggling at the surface for air. 

So yeah, I guess advice from everyone would be great. I guess I don't have everything figured out like I thought I did.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

I have my CO2 start 2 hours before the lights, and it turns off an hour before the lights go off. You could put a break in the timer for the solenoid so it doesn't build up too much.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

You really need to keep the CO2 at a level rate to control your algae. Try a longer period. Your tank is looking great. Your thread is a testament to patience. Sometimes we expect things to turn around faster than possible. 

Try a little iron in your tank to help with your reds. It's probably just not close enough to the top to give you the real red color you want. You probably got trimmings in the beginning which were very near the top. We then plant the tops and the new growth doesn't get the same light intensity.

Your tank is looking great!


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

So I'm going to probably be breaking the CO2 solenoid off onto its own timer this week. I'm also going to buy another one and put an air stone in the tank for night time that runs to help keep the oxygen up. I can see these timers are going to get to be a pain. 

I'm trying it out today I dropped the BPS down a bit, and started injecting about 30 mins before the lights came on to try and get the PPM up faster. 

I'm also thinking that maybe the "bubble storm" isn't happening because I'm only running 2 bulbs right now to help combat the algae. I've had success for a long time running all 4 bulbs without an issue but for now while I try to get the system back under control I've cut it back. 

Uhg... I guess it's just going to take time.

FSM - That's a good idea for the break in the timer. It might be necessary. I've noticed that a fairly large air pocket will form late in the day inside the Cerges reactor (just through CO2 build up that's faster than diffusion) and coincidentally enough that's usually when the fish start having issues. It might be smart to cut the CO2 off when this normally starts happening to let the reactor catch up. Not sure it will help with gassing the fish but it _might_.

Tex Gal - Thanks! The curious thing about the alternathera is that it hasn't grown any in height since I've put it in the tank. i've trimmed everything else 2x and it's not even grown an inch. I even had an issue getting the Limnophila Aromatica to grow and now it's also taking off but the alternathera remains the same.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

So I've been running 2 bulbs, keeping the CO2 steady, and cut back the ferts to almost nothing, just to let the tank settle out. Of course to my surprise everything started doing wonderful. The algae has started to recede finally.

I did a trim on everything Sunday. Instead of going crazy and cutting things way back I tried to be super selective and just clean it up. It looks pretty good right now. I'll get pictures later tonight. 

I'm thinking that when I move I might have some serious changes in line for this tank. I might head toward a much more hardscaped tank, with manzanita and stone, then make it real mossy and such. We'll see, that will be an expensive switch.


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

I love that large sword on the right, is there a specific kind that has those nice tall leaves like that?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Look rock you have a buyer for your sword right there...that's $ for manzy wood lol


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Tamelesstgr - That's just a standard amazon (echinodorus bleheri) with about 6 months of growth and a lot of ferts on it. 

problemman - Ha, that's true. I'd sell it too, I just don't know what its worth or really how to ship it and keep it healthy. Plus it would barely make a dent in the piece(s) I want. The wood I want from Tom is about $150.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

By the way, does anyone have any idea why this alternanthera reineckii isn't growing at all? Does it need something special other plants don't to grow? it literally has not grown an inch since I first put it in the tank.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Put ferts in the substrate. Its a slower grower any way


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Hmm, I have a couple rootmedic capsules left. I might shove them down in there. It's a stem so I just assumed it was like other stems and wanted ferts in the water column.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Some do but alot are extra hungry and benefit from a root feeding


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Had a dead cory today when the lights kicked on  I'm worried they aren't getting enough food. I drop a bunch of sinking pellets in every day but they stay so buried back in the plants that I'm not sure if they are getting to them or not. 

How do you guys feed yours?

The other fish are fine because I can see them eat but the corys I don't always see come out and get food.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Feed them after the lights go off.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Time for an update. Here's a new FTS










So I found another cory dead. I'm not sure why but I think it might be starvation. I rarely ever see them come out of the back plants and come up to eat. My plant coverage on the top of the tank is so heavy it's next to impossible to get food down to the bottom back there. My fat a$$ pleco is getting evicted and taken back to the fish store. He's eating everything in sight including plants, the flake food, the shrimp/sinking pellets I put in for the 2 clown loaches and all my corys..... everything. Needless to say I'm irritated. 

So how do I get food to these guys and make sure they stay healthy? It's not like the rest of my fauna who come up and swim around eating. Even the loaches come out at feeding time, but not the corys. 

I need help. 

Aside from that the tank obviously is going ballistic as far as growth. I finally found the sweet spot on the CO2 and when I stay on top of the ferts everything grows... almost too fast. I've had to start running a bubble stone just to keep the oxygen level up at night.

I'm going to be moving once again here soon (hopefully in a month or two.) When that happens I'm probably going to switch to a stone/manzy scape and bring in a lot more moss and slower growing plants. I'm really enjoying my crypts, staurygone, small swords and such so I'll probably just diversify in that respect. 

The Vals are definitely going bye bye. If anyone is interested in them, let me know.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Feed at night....

And those rainbows are huge!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a specific spot that I put the sinking food. I often find the corries all waiting there, clearly impatient. Mine also REALLY like brine shrimp and blood worms. When I feed the betta, the corries go nuts down below catching anything that gets to the bottom.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Betta Maniac - That's just the problem, very little is staying on the bottom where they can find it. 

Problemman - I hope you're right and feeding at night will work. I like my corys a lot even though I rarely see them. It's upsetting to think they are starving. Should I just feed them sometime before I go to bed? If I just put the sinking pellets up front (where I know they'll get through the plant mass up top and sink all the way to the bottom) do you think they'll come out and look around for them? 

And yes, the two yellow rainbows are pretty beefy. Of course, so are all of my fish really. The tiger barbs are fatties.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

rockwood said:


> Problemman - I hope you're right and feeding at night will work. I like my corys a lot even though I rarely see them. It's upsetting to think they are starving. Should I just feed them sometime before I go to bed? If I just put the sinking pellets up front (where I know they'll get through the plant mass up top and sink all the way to the bottom) do you think they'll come out and look around for them?


I do it about an hour after the lights go out.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Well I haven't seen any more dead cories, but I don't know how many I actually have. They stay so buried back in the plant mass I can never find them. The bully pleco in there is getting evicted ASAP. I actually saw him today chase off my 2 clown loaches from their food. 

I also pulled up a bunch of the Vals and replanted more of the limnophila aromatica in its place. The color on the ludwiga and limnophila are crazy. I guess that's due to my light. 

If anyone is interested in these Vals and a couple stems of ludwiga let me know, we'll work something out.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

My corries actively fight the mystery snails for the sinking shrimp pellets. They are not shy about it at ALL. And they go into a frezny when I dump blood worms in for them.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Ate you seeing then eating at night


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

No, the tank looks like a big slab of onyx at night. It's DARK. I need to get moonlights I guess and attach them to the light fixture. I've been running it open top lately because it looks nicer, but I cant set my LED's on the glass anymore. 

I honestly don't see the cories at all. I throw in some little tabs that are made for them, they have shrimp and other things in them, but I NEVER see them. I have a feeling they are all gone. I didn't even see them when I was pulling up vals and stuff yesterday. They just stayed tucked away. 

Sigh. I'm moving in about a month or less, and I'll be uprooting the entire tank soon. I guess I'll find them then...... or not


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

rockwood said:


> Time for an update. Here's a new FTS


This is beautiful. I just took some time to read through the entire journal again. I must say, even though I am sad to hear about the cories, your tank is one of my favorites.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

:icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg Thank you! That means a lot. These things are hard work and it's nice to hear other people appreciate it.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Tank is GORGEOUS!!! Sorry about the corries. Hope you find them alive and well when you break down the tank. If it wasn’t so expensive to mail fish, I’d send you some of mine!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

well hopefully the cories are still alive! maybe they're just shy? mine were when i first got them, took a good couple months for them to swim around everywhere and even then when i'd get close to the tank they'd always swim back under the cover of the plants.

I'd suggest some Ken's premium food, my bronze cories just laid eggs last night for the first time after having them for almost a year now and the only difference was I changed to ken's food about two weeks ago. They've also been much more active over the last week then i've ever seen them in the entirety of the time i've owned them. 

Also I used to never see my kuhli loaches, but after feeding this food for the last 2 weeks, they're always out trying to find some and basically playin tug-o-war with the cories over it.

Just some of my personal experience, I hope you get it all figured out and find them and whatnot, good luck!


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Betta_Maniac - Thank you! I was just reading about Crowley. Hopefully he gets himself sorted out  I know my sister would LOVE him. 

HolyAngel - Once I move the tank and get settled into the new place I'll try the Ken's food.


I know when I first got them, they were really active and ran around from corner to corner dog piling each other, however the tank wasn't nearly as grown in as it is now. Where they get back and hide, its THICK. I can't drop food in to them because it always gets caught on the leaves. 

I'm hoping moving the pleco out (he's about 10 inches now) will help them not be so shy. I know hes pushing some of the other fish away from their food when he sees it, and he may be bullying them too. I also might try thinning out this tank some, since I'm moving and it will be easier with fewer plants anyways. 

I'll try to get new pics when the lights come on today also.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Update time!

I've moved everything around a little again in the background. The Amazon wasn't doing as well and I think it was due to lack of water movement around it. The plant is huge and was just kind of smushed back in that corner. So I moved it to the center. I'm not liking the Vals anyways, I'm slowly working them out of the tank. I just can't yank them because they are such a plant mass it would throw my CO2 and nutrient uptake all awry and I'd probably have an algae outbreak. I've already had to bump the lights down to 2 bulbs. Algae was starting to form on the plants that were sitting up high on the waterline. 

The neat thing are how many flower stems its sending out. I counted 11 little "plantlets" growing on them. 

There's a picture below of one of my micro swords with yellowing leaf tips. Can someone help me assess what the issue is with it? There are a few plants showing this problem and I have a feeling its some kind of 
*
So here's an updated FTS*









*Pictures of the flower stems
*


















*Tiger lotus. *This one is doing spectactular and staying at a medium height which I love. My other one has fewer leaves but they continually grow to the top and I constantly have to chop it down. 









Some of the inhabitants, and the crypts that I nursed back from the brown sad plants you can see in some of the really early pictures here. 









Color of the ludwiga repens is awesome when it gets up closer to the tank. It WAS about 2x that red but I had to chop it down because it was shedding lower leaves and getting tangled









My blyxa japonica bush. I think I'm going to break it up and spread them all out towards the left and right foregrounds so it can keep growing around the staurygone. 









Here's the sickly looking leaf tips. You can see the yellowing and holes beginning to form in the leaves. Can anyone tell me what I'm lacking? 










I'm still in a holding pattern with this tank. There are a LOT of things I want to change and switch up however since I have a pending move, I'm just waiting. In the plans are switching out the 2215 and 2213 for a single FX5, adding a koralia, hanging the light verses using the legs, grabbing up some manzanita (probably from Tom Barr) finding some stone, and switching out some species including some mosses and such. But it will come after the move, when ever I manage to pull that off.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I believe that's a potassium or iron problem. Double the dose on them and if they improve. Remove the yellow holy leaves as they are goners by now


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

It's probably iron then. I dose KNO3, K2SO4 like normal and on CSM+B days I throw in a 1/4 tsp of KH2PO4 for a little extra potassium. 

I've thought I might be a little weak on the iron for a month or so anyways since my alternathera doesn't want to get that crazy vibrant red color. I've heard it's an iron hog. Maybe I'll order some from GLA today or tomorrow because that's not the only plant with the yellowing leaves.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

2 months and no updates?

J


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, 

I had pretty much forgotten about this. I moved out of my parents house and up to my g/f's parents so I could work on restoring her house after the tenents destroyed it. We were going to move in afterwards and live there. 

Well we found a severe mold problem, rotting floors, damaged foundation/floor joists, and electrical issues. So 3-4 months later we are still living in her parents house. 

I was planning on moving the tank up to her house once we moved in but unfortunately due to that never happening, my tank has fallen into a horrible state. Its actually embarrassing. Algae is rampant, my plants have just fallen to pieces/disappeared completely. I've lost several fish also. I just don't have time to drive 2 hours back to my parents to maintain it regularly, so they do what they can to help. 

I pulled a ton of stuff out that was just completely rotten when I was in town on Tuesday. I also pulled a HUGE amount of crap off the top layer of substrate. I'm not even sure how my fish are still alive. 

I'm hoping to be in an apartment sometime in June/July so I can get the tank moved up and begin caring for it properly again.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Well I'm back. The tank has been up for about 2 weeks now, and I got CO2 rolling yesterday. Everything still looks pretty haggard but it will get there.... I hope. 

Going to start ferts back up today while I raise my CO2 input to get everything settled out again. I'll be running 2 bulbs until I can get my light hanging vs on legs. 

I also picked up a new piece of driftwood. It looks like its a cedar/cypress stump. Should look really nice in there. I've soaked and dried it a couple times to help get any garbage out of it. 

The only plants that survived are some vals, the crypts, a red and green lotus and a bunch of swords. The swords are all mini versions now, but something tells me I'll have a bunch in the SnS before long. Especially if they grow anything near as well as their mother did.

My roommate has a planted 65g downstairs and he's got a red rubin I'm going to steal today and nurse back to health also. 

As far as fish I'm probably going to be dumping the tiger barbs on someone else soon like my roommate or sister. I've had tigers since my very first day with an aquarium and I want to do something else. I'm probably going to pick up another 10-20 rummynoses, some more cories and a couple loaches and call it good.

Anyways..... here we go again.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your Rainbows have really nice color and I'm a Rummynosed fan as well and like their tight schools, you would like the Rainbow tank at my LFS, it's a 300 with nothing but Rainbows of all types and their colors just pop.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

So I've been steadily working on getting this thing back in order. 

I've added new fish and lost some also so I need to update the fauna list. I've added a pair of New Guinea rainbows, 18 rummies, and 4 more clown loaches. I lost one of the yellow rainbows and one of the male bosemani's. 

I had a CO2 reg issue that required Orlando's assistance. I mailed it down to GLA and he fixed it and got it back in the UPS truck the same day. I couldn't ask for better customer service. I've got it back up and running and got my CO2 levels worked out over the last day or two. I've done my water change and started ferts back up today. 

Hopefully I'll be able to get the algae issue under control quickly. It's better but BBA is showing its ugly head and scaring me. I bought the stuff to build my light hangers today too so I'll be going back to 4 bulbs once the fixture is up off the tank some. 

The good news is that my Red Tiger Lotus LOVES something about the conditions and is sending up a flower to the surface in appreciation. I HOPE it blossoms so I can get pictures. Hopefully the lights wont burn it so I can get pictures and enjoy it for a couple days. 

I'll update with pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh and I ave a rescape planned for sometime this fall but I need to find some kind of stumps and rocks to use. 

Anyone have opinions on the best type of stumps to use or where to get them?


----------



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

Picutre?


----------



## MissCoryCat (Jul 5, 2011)

I love when a mixture of rocks, wood, and plants are used together to produce an effect. :icon_smil


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll get pictures today after we figure out the setup on the light hangers. The lotus flower partially broke the surface during its nightly growth spurt. 

I'll be honest though, everything in there is pretty haggard. I'm kind of ashamed.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

And in the span of 5 hours the flower has grown up and is now fully out of the water. I REALLY hope this thing blooms.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

This is one of the coolest things I've ever seen. The lotus blossom is actually blooming RIGHT NOW. Like I'm actually watching it open up, no high speed camera needed. I'm uploading pictures right now.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

So here are the pics. Yes I know, the tank is a mere shadow of itself. I am curious to know what everyone thinks I can do about the algae on the wood. The amount it's pearling is disturbing. Isn't that the sign of happy "plants"?

FTS









Algae farm









Lotus pads and flower up top


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Really enjoying this thread! Those fish are so pretty and just a beautiful tank. I'm new to rainbows but just got a pair given to me and have no idea what they are. Can't wait to see your new rainbows and that bloom!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Was typint at the same time you were posting the pics! Hope all you plants come back good for you! That flower is so neat! My rainbos are like that long silver one but is kind showing a little yellow on the fins. Never really new of rainbows till my friend gave me his fish!


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

So I woke up this morning to a fully blossomed lotus flower. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## lurrch (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. I'm having difficulty expressing how unbelievably cool that is.


----------



## Kosey929 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sweet bloom! I hope mine does that some day.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, so I need some help here getting the algae in control.... I've not had a problem like this before so I'm at a loss. 

Here are some shots of the tank:


































































I need some help here getting this resolved. My CO2 is running fine, I'm getting light green on the bubble checker and the fish seem fine. I run an airstone at night to help keep the fish from getting gassed while the plants are in respiration. I had an issue with that back when I had the tank running so well. My plant mass was much larger back then though. 

I thought it was a flow issue, since I'm down one filter ( I traded my 2213 to my roommate for scope rings ) until I can get my second 2215, which will happen soon. However I've added powerheads pointing in various directions to help move water around and it didn't really help. 

I'm also only running 2 bulbs right now and the light is higher off the water than it was when the tank was exploding super algae free growth (when I was running 4 bulbs and it was still on the CA legs).

I was fertilizing, but stopped late last week to see if it would improve the algae situation. It only got worse.

I'm still getting some solid plant growth, and some leaves are clean, but as soon as I trim the crapped up leaves the others will obtain algae growth. Its happened 2x. 

Uhg... any help?.......


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Also I've noticed a lot of brown in the tank, almost like diatoms, but that doesn't make sense to me as the substrate is not new, I don't have any new rock in there, so silicates shouldn't really exist (unless god forbid they're in the water.) However I doubt the water is an issue because my roommates 65g downstairs is crystal clear aside from a little gda he cleans off the glass every week (no CO2). 

You can see it in the pictures. Its sitting in some of the algae on the leaves almost like its been dusted all over.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the beautiful bloom, not sure what to tell you on the algae.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, it was nice. It lasted about 2 days and then it receded back into the water and started to turn into a bulb for a new plant. It's interesting. I had no idea that's what happened to blossoms.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well blossoms in terrestrial plants turn into seeds after pollination. So I guess why not in aquatic plants. Interesting that it doesn't need to be pollinated.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW, Your tank sure was a inspiration before you had the remodeling troubles! I have been there and done that before, and I pray I never have to go threw that again! Some people just want to tare things up when they don't belong to them!!! A-Holes!!!

Anyway, I hope you get the algae problems figured out soon! I too am having the same problem with green thread algae! Everything I try seems to make it worse! Hopefully some of the experts will chime in and get you some help!

I can't wait to watch the tank come back around to what it was before!!! Also I love the Rainbows!!! I had some before, and I got a wild Hair and traded them in for something "new", and I kick myself for EVER doing that! They are sooooo Bad A$$! Great Color, Easy Going, and are always on the move! What more can Ya ask for???

Well Good Luck on the new setup!
Drew

P.S. That Bloom is AWESOME!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks man. 

It will eventually get back to the quality of tank I expect. I have big plans in the future including some new equipment, different spray bar set up, and some kick ass manzi from Tom or PC1. I'm eyeballing piece #74 that Tom is listing. 

I changed some things up a little yesterday during my water change. I think I have a better flow pattern now and I see plants "swaying" in the current a little better so hopefully that will help. I'm at a 10 hour light period and I might cut it back to 6-7 to see if that helps too.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

So to keep things updated, I've been discussing the algae problem in the algae forum and might have a solution. 

Here's a link to the convo: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/146619-needing-help-getting-algae-under-control.html

So to get the situation back under control I'm going to grab some faster growing plants today and then crank the CO2 up tomorrow and Friday since I can be home to watch it closely. I've always had an issue with the CO2 getting out of control later in the day as it builds up in the reactor so I need to find that happy medium.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Picked up some Hygro Corymbosa Stricta (hygro compact I think) today grabbed like 3 bunches and I got a small Java Fern from Petco. I'm still studying on what to attach the Java Fern to. Hopefully they'll take hold and start growing quickly so I can get this plant mass issue fixed. 

I've already noticed a lot of the "brown" disappearing. I'm assuming its due to the better flow across the tank. I moved the Aquaclear 20 in tank filter underneath the spray bar and its helping push across the tank. I'm seeing quite a bit of movement now (especially after changing the floss in it.) The rainbows and loaches are loving it, and using the stream as a booster, sneaking up on the flow from the side and boosting across the tank. It's pretty comical. Looks like a bunch of kids playing on a slip'n'slide or something.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Java Fern is considered a slow grower, but the Hygro is a fast grower. You can attach the fern to just about anything with thread or fishing line. I think it holds best on wood though.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, I knew Java Fern was a pretty slow growth thing, I just wanted to try it and figured it wouldn't hurt. My main goal was the Hygro, since I'll probably want to keep it after the rescape I have planned. 

I'm seeing improvement as far as the brown/decaying algae goes so that's a plus. I also did a trim last night and pulled the obviously overtaken leaves too. I'm going to clean my filter out tonight and (keeping the bio media safe so I don't have an ammonia spike) and eliminate the air stone overnight hoping to keep CO2 at a more consistent level. 

I don't have Excel at the moment and I didn't see any at PetCo, but I'm going to Nashville on Friday so I'll pick some up from the Critter then and begin dosing that.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

My 2215 just sh*t the bed.... lovely. I'm going to have to pick up a new impeller and overhaul it tomorrow. I'm beginning to think I've upset the fish gods.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I think the diatoms are from you not being active with the tank and boom, waterchanges and the substrate being disturbed, etc. is going to cause issues in an older tank. I would try to clean as much as possible and the plant leaves with your hands, clean the wood in the sink with a clean brush, but no water changes until the diatoms are gone.

Kens fish has good prices on replacement parts and Big Als is second in that dept, you can use the 2217 impeller for a little more flow but make sure the filter tubing is clean this can really slow the flow.

Flow can be a big deal!!!

Oto's love diatoms, the hardest working fish by far.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

The 2215 is up and running again. I installed a new impeller shaft, bushings, and a new 2217 impeller. The increased flow is dramatic although I have a feeling some of it was due to the filter being slightly clogged. 

Baby snails were running a muck in there, so naturally I threw them in to the loaches tonight . I promptly heard clicking from them as thanks. 

I noticed today that the algae looked like it was losing strength and I'm noticing the new plants don't seem to be getting any on them (knock on wood.) Hopefully this trend continues. I noticed during my water change today that the algae is now fairly easily coming off when I rub the leaves which is a new trait. Usually it won't budge. 

I also ordered another 2215, so my second filter will be up and running sometime the end of this coming week. I'm going to be posting designs for my spray bar set up soon to get opinions.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the improvements.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks, I'm excited. I'm finally getting this thing to turn around. My roommate walked up last night, stopped and goes "wow that's the best its looked since you got it here." I'm taking that as a good sign haha.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Picture update


















New Hygro is already growing









Left side of tank









Crypts and you can see some of the stuff dieing on the background









Tried to get a shot of the New Guinea rainbow. He's pretty good looking when the lights have been on for a while (I had to turn them back on for the pictures)


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Ew..... sorry they're so blurry.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

New plants and my second filter should be here today. 

The tank is looking much better. I'll try to get good pictures after I move some things around and get it organized a little better.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

New filter is in which means second heater and UV is back in the loop. I need to get a new UV bulb but its not critical. While at it I raised the light another 1.5-2 inches and went back to 4 bulbs. I also put the glass tops back on so it will cut down more of the light as they are etched pretty bad. 

I put the driftwood back in even though it has a bunch of dead algae on it. Of course the loaches recognized their home and went right in. I really REALLY want a new hardscape. 

I also moved everything around and thinned out some of the swords etc. 

Here's an updated FTS


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice tank, and as for your algae issue, get mollies. They see any feather type of algae as a yummy snack. I had a 20 gallon back in high school that had fake plants which were covered in that horrible algae, and I decided to ignore it and got a few sailfin mollies. They had all of the horrible algae eaten within 5 minutes! I don't think they are known for that, and maybe I got a few odd mollies.. I dunno, but it's worth a try if you are still having issues.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I've noticed a couple things that I need to find solutions to.... and anyone that has ideas, I'd love to hear what you think. 

1. I've noticed I'm getting film on the top of the tank. Now, I have 2 filters running now and getting decent surface agitation. I never had this when the tank was set up before the move, so I'm not sure what's off now. Any ideas? I've thought about getting one of those internal subcurrent filters to break the surface with an overflow style box, but I'd rather not use it if I don't have to. 

2. I'm getting some odd dust type stuff settling on the leaves. It looks like dirt. If wipe at the leaves or even move water around them with my hand it all comes off. I'm not sure its diatoms but it could be. Ideas? The substrate looks black again, and not a dingy brown black so I've been thinking the diatoms and all were settling out. 

As a side note, I need to get some root tabs ordered. The root feeding plants I can tell aren't getting enough nutrients. They're the ones that are still afflicted by the remnants of the algae outbreak and they aren't growing so I'm assuming that's why.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

1. Some sort of surface skimmer will work if good surface agitation won't.

2. Sounds like mulm from the gravel from the move.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm still fighting the algae problem some. Its much slower, but I'm still getting a lot of brown coming out. Its driving me crazy. I'm beginning to think I might have a substrate issue. 

When the tank was in such bad shape before I moved it, I had a lot of dead leaves, decaying plants and fish poo all over the bottom. I cleaned what I could but then I just scooped the substrate and put it in buckets. 

Before putting it in the tank I should have rinsed it but I didn't, so I'm thinking that the fish poo, decaying plants and general crap that was on top of the substrate is now living in the substrate, and could be why I'm having such residual problems. I'm seriously considering a break down to rinse the substrate all out and putting it back in. 

Either that, or replacing it completely with fresh Eco-Complete or maybe even AS. I'm worried about the ammonia issues with AS though. 

What do y'all think.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Most likely starting a new thread tomorrow due to a new scape.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey Rockwood,

When you do water changes do you gravel vac the substrate any? I have read and been told and do lightly gravel vac the substrate when I do a water change. My plants are getting thicker, so there is not as much of the gravel to vac now, but I would give it a try if you don't already do and see if that helps on the problems you are having. And IF you already do gravel vac, you might try going a bit deeper as you said you put the substrate back in with a bunch of dead leafs and mulm back in. 

I have never used Eco-Complete, so I am unsure on how long the ferts that are in it last, but a lot of people use it here, so I bet they can chime in and let Ya know if it needs to be replaced every few years or if more substrate frets need to be used in order to replace what the Eco-C used to have in it!

Hope it all gets better for Ya soon! And the Rainbows look great too! Sorry to hear about loosing one of your Yellows!!! Your Yellows look better than ANY Others I have ever seen!

Take Care,
Drew


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

I rescaped everything and basically started from scratch so I started a new thread.

New thread here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...477-return-glory-rockwoods-75g-new-scape.html


----------

